# Beim überfahren eines Linkes soll ein Bild in richtiger Positon angezeigt werden



## scooterbaby (19. März 2004)

wie kann man beim überfahren eines linkes(noch nicht angeklickt, nur überfahren) es so meistern, dass ein bestimmtes Bild neben dem Mauszeiger eingeblendet wird......ich meine nicht den info text, sondern wirklich ein bild, das man laden muss.....

gruß
scooterbaby


----------



## Lord-Lance (19. März 2004)

Das geht nicht mit nur HTML. 
Schau dich mal im JavaScript Forum um. Oder suche hier oder bei Google nach Rollover Image bzw. Swap Image.


----------

